# Central Jersey Routes



## anish (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey- I'll be in Hillsborough, NJ for about 2 weeks later in August and I'll have a lot of free time to do some rides. Does anyonek know good routes? I like some hills, scenic and historic sites are a big plus.


----------



## Liberace (Dec 12, 2002)

*Check out*

www.bikehighway.com

There are some great routes in Somerset and Hunterdon Counties.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

anish said:


> Hey- I'll be in Hillsborough, NJ for about 2 weeks later in August and I'll have a lot of free time to do some rides. Does anyonek know good routes? I like some hills, scenic and historic sites are a big plus.


You're in luck. That area has some of the best cycling in NJ. Look for the Sourlands Mountains on a map and find your way west to Lambertville or Frenchtown. It's hard to find bad roads for riding if you head west out of Hillsborough. 

Wheel-Life is a bike shop located on Rt 206 in Hillsborough.


----------

